# Sammi chased away to coyotes the other night



## PRS2012 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Sammi chased away two coyotes the other night*

I was walking Sammi the other night when I saw two coyotes prowling the neighborhood in the dark. They looked over at us and Sammi gave them her loudest bark repeatedly. They both took off and ran not wanting any part of whatever she said to them. I gave her a good girl and she seemed very proud of herself.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Where are you that there are coyotes that close?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

When I read the title I thought he physically ran after them, glad to hear some big dog barks was all that was needed. Be careful with coyotes, they sneaky and very smart.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

hchorney1 said:


> Where are you that there are coyotes that close?


Coyotes are EVERYWHERE in Illinois, including the city(Chicago). You don't have to go far to see them or at the very least hear them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

They also run in packs some places and some times!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

They are also very good at ridding an area of unwanted cats that are allowed to prowl the out of doors.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

codmaster said:


> They are also very good at ridding an area of unwanted cats that are allowed to prowl the out of doors.


Not in my area...I end up taking in all the "unwanted" cats


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*Much* better for the cats!


----------



## k9points (Sep 6, 2012)

Well done Sammi! Coyotes can be pretty scary. I remember hearing a couple of years ago that they sneaked into these kid's room and the kid was badly hurt? I'm not sure if I am remembering it correctly, but anyway, yeah, anyone with puppies, young kids, cats or small dogs probably doesn't want a coyote around. So again, well done Sammi!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We get coyotes in our yard. They are ubiquitous.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I have coyotes on my property, see them all the time. They are moving into urban areas too.

Just keep trash locked up. For the most part they are very fearful of humans, I ran into three of them recently (one on it's own and two right behind my barn as I was going out) and I just yelled and they took off.

Never run - stand your ground. And it's normal for them to stop and turn toward you to see if you are gaining on them as they flee. It's a bit disconcerting, as it looks like they are thinking about coming back at you!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Coyotes are EVERYWHERE in Illinois, including the city(Chicago). You don't have to go far to see them or at the very least hear them.


I could make a lot of political jokes with that one, but it's not allowed here


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We've recently had quite a bit more rabid coyotes than usual in a nearby area. I've been a whole lot more cautious around them since then...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

When we lived in Southern California, coyotes would wander down residential streets around 4AM. They got into trash, ate outdoor cats (and occasionally small dogs left outdoors). Some of my non-dog-owning, cat-loving neighbors used to ask me to walk my dogs all around their front yards so that my big old male would pee on along the border plantings of their yard, and then my female would try to cover it up by peeing right next to it, as was her habit. The smell of multiple large dogs marking an area is coyote-deterrent--they are fundamentally cowards looking for an easy meal; they do not want to tangle with large dogs, esp. when they smell _multiple _large dogs.


----------

